# rtl8187se wireless not working

## PatomaS

Hi people

After some failed attempts to configure my wireless network a few months ago, I'm back with this.

This is mi actual configuration:

System and kernel: uname -a

```

Linux patito.local 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #4 SMP Fri Jan 14 14:39:10 MYT 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU Q 820 @ 1.73GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

sys-apps/baselayout     [2.0.1-r1]

```

Wireless card: lspci

```

06:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8187SE Wireless LAN Controller (rev 22)

```

Wireless card: lspci -vv

```

06:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8187SE Wireless LAN Controller (rev 22)

   Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8187SE Wireless LAN Controller

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR+ <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 18

   Region 0: I/O ports at 4000 [size=256]

   Region 1: Memory at f8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [70] Express (v1) Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 256 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <128ns, L1 <2us

         ExtTag- AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr+ UncorrErr+ FatalErr- UnsuppReq+ AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <512ns, L1 <64us

         ClockPM+ Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt+ UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES+ TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      CEMsk:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 0f, GenCap+ CGenEn- ChkCap+ ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-00-46-c1-95-d3-25-00

   Kernel driver in use: r8180

   Kernel modules: r8187se

```

/etc/conf.d/net

```

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

update_config=1

network={

   ssid="patito"

   #proto=WPA

   #key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   #pairwise=CCMP TKIP

   #group=CCMP TKIP

   psk="My_password_in_a_ascii"

   priority=5

}

```

lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

rt2800usb               8518  0

rt2800lib              26571  1 rt2800usb

crc_ccitt               1307  1 rt2800lib

rt2x00usb               6826  1 rt2800usb

rt2x00lib              24874  3 rt2800usb,rt2800lib,rt2x00usb

vboxdrv              1718367  0

snd_hda_codec_realtek   254342  1

snd_hda_intel          18496  0

r8187se               129282  0

snd_hda_codec          57681  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               5492  1 snd_hda_codec

fglrx                2426330  30

```

The rtxxx modules are related to some test I made with a linksys card with a ralink wusb600n chip.

/etc/resolv.conf

```

nameserver 192.168.0.1

```

This is the actual state of things just after booting the system.

ifconfig -a

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:90:f5:98:e7:32

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2621 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3021 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:2026328 (1.9 MiB)  TX bytes:356688 (348.3 KiB)

          Interrupt:17

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:312 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:312 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:24344 (23.7 KiB)  TX bytes:24344 (23.7 KiB)

tunl0     Link encap:IPIP Tunnel  HWaddr

          UP RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:25:d3:95:c1:46

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1 errors:1 dropped:660 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:924 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:113 (113.0 B)  TX bytes:54220 (52.9 KiB)

          Interrupt:18 Memory:ffffc900114f0000-ffffc900114f0100

```

iwconfig

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

tunl0     no wireless extensions.

wlan0     802.11b/g  Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s

          Retry:on   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=0/100  Signal level=0 dBm  Noise level=0 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

iwlist scan

```

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

tunl0     Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Failed to read scan data : Operation not permitted

```

This is the state of things after /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

```

net.wlan0        | * Bringing up interface wlan0

net.wlan0        | *   Loaded modules: apipa arping bonding tuntap ccwgroup macchanger macnet wpa_supplicant ssidnet ifconfig pppd system dhcpcd ip6to4

net.wlan0        | *   Configuring wlan0 for MAC address 00:25:d3:95:c1:46 ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

net.wlan0        | *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

net.wlan0        | *   Detaching to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant' ...                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

net.wlan0        | *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...

net.wlan0        | *   Detaching to start `/usr/bin/wpa_cli' ...                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

net.wlan0        | *   Backgrounding ... ...

net.wlan0        | * WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

```

dmesg | tail

```

[ 7827.670893] Associated successfully

[ 7827.670897] Using G rates

[ 7829.671847] Associated successfully

[ 7829.671851] Using G rates

[ 7831.675787] Associated successfully

[ 7831.675791] Using G rates

[ 7833.675294] Associated successfully

[ 7833.675298] Using G rates

[ 7835.676973] Associated successfully

[ 7835.676977] Using G rates

```

wpa_cli status

```

Selected interface 'wlan0'

bssid=00:1c:f0:67:70:0a

ssid=patito

id=0

mode=station

pairwise_cipher=CCMP

group_cipher=TKIP

key_mgmt=WPA2-PSK

wpa_state=ASSOCIATED

```

ifconfig -a

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:90:f5:98:e7:32

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2621 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3021 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:2026328 (1.9 MiB)  TX bytes:356688 (348.3 KiB)

          Interrupt:17

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:312 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:312 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:24344 (23.7 KiB)  TX bytes:24344 (23.7 KiB)

tunl0     Link encap:IPIP Tunnel  HWaddr

          UP RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:25:d3:95:c1:46

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1 errors:1 dropped:782 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1112 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:113 (113.0 B)  TX bytes:65741 (64.2 KiB)

          Interrupt:18 Memory:ffffc900114f0000-ffffc900114f0100

```

iwconfig

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

tunl0     no wireless extensions.

wlan0     802.11b/g  link  ESSID:"patito"

          Mode:Managed  Channel=13  Access Point: 00:1C:F0:67:70:0A

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s

          Retry:on   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=79/100  Signal level=-40 dBm  Noise level=-107 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

iwlist scan

```

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

tunl0     Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:1C:F0:67:70:0A

                    ESSID:"patito"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:13

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:54 Mb/s

                    Extra: Rates (Mb/s): 1 2 5.5 6 9 11 12 18 24 36 48 54

                    Quality=77/100  Signal level=-42 dBm  Noise level=-105 dBm

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Extra: Last beacon: 9ms ago

```

Executing wpa_supplicant directly doesn't giveany better results:

wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

Trying to associate with 00:1c:f0:67:70:0a (SSID='patito' freq=2472 MHz)

ioctl[SIOCSIWFREQ]: Operation not supported

Association request to the driver failed

Associated with 00:1c:f0:67:70:0a

Associated with 00:1c:f0:67:70:0a

Associated with 00:1c:f0:67:70:0a

Associated with 00:1c:f0:67:70:0a

Associated with 00:1c:f0:67:70:0a

...

```

A dmesg | tail outputs the same result as before

All the test are with net.eth0 down.

I have no clue at all and I can't find anything useful to help me solve this, so I hope somebody here can point me in the right direction.

Also, I'll appreciate if you can explain which parts are working and which ones are not; I mean, for instance, I know that the card communicates with the router because I can see that from the router control panel, but I don't know why I can't get an ip, or what the error messages mean. If we can pinpoint the problem, It will be great, not just because I will have wireless in this laptop, but also because I will get a little bit more information; not to mention that I will change the message title to something more specific and useful.

Thanks in advance.

Bye

----------

## DONAHUE

suggest make the following edits to menuconfig and recompile recopy kernel: (presuming rtl8180 is almost but not quite good enough driver)

```
[*] Networking support --->

   [*] Wireless --->

      [*] Wireless extensions

Device drivers --->

[*] Network device support  --->  

   [*]   Wireless LAN  ---> 

      < >   Realtek 8180/8185 PCI support 

      < >   Ralink driver support  ---> 

[*] Staging drivers  --->

    [ ] Exclude Staging drivers from being built

       <M> RealTek RTL8187SE Wireless LAN NIC driver
```

possible extra required actions:

accept a license

download firmware

then suggest clear persistent net rules and reboot

----------

## PatomaS

Hi

Well, I've made the change DONAHUE recommended, which was to take out the modules for the ralink usb. The rest already was configured the way you mentioned.

The results are the same.

About the possible extra requires steps, which driver you think I have to download and which license to accept?. I can only assume the one from Realtek and combine it with ndiswrapper, but the driver in kernel is supposed to work. right?

Well, anything else, I'll be checking this message.

Thanks again.

Bye

----------

## DONAHUE

bothered by "driver in use: r8180".

edit /etc/conf.d/rc to add  RC_VERBOSE="yes" , will add to the info provided when starting and stopping interfaces

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 stop

modprobe -r r8180

modprobe -r r8187se

modprobe r8187se

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart
```

Is wpa_gui available?

Have you control of the router so you can try with no protection or wep?

----------

## PatomaS

Hi again.

Well, as i mentioned, i made the changes of the modules for the ralink usb, but i didn't pasted an lsmod output to make it clear, so this is the current lsmod:

lsmod

```

vboxdrv              1736015  0 

fglrx                2486686  36 

snd_hda_codec_realtek   254342  1 

snd_hda_intel          18496  0 

snd_hda_codec          57681  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

r8187se               129282  0 

snd_hwdep               5492  1 snd_hda_codec

```

RC is already in verbose, since the beginning.

Changed the configuration in the router as suggested so the security mode is none, at least during the tests, but i'll set it back as it was before since more people will connect in a few hours. 

About the 8180 message, this is what dmesg reports:

dmesg

```

[    5.662138] Linux kernel driver for RTL8180 / RTL8185 based WLAN cards

[    5.662141] Copyright (c) 2004-2005, Andrea Merello

[    5.662143] r8180: Initializing module

[    5.662145] r8180: Wireless extensions version 22

[    5.662147] r8180: Initializing proc filesystem

[    5.662178] r8180: Configuring chip resources

[    5.662200] r8180 0000:06:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    5.662208] r8180 0000:06:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    5.664780] rtl8180_init:Error channel plan! Set to default.

[    5.664783] r8180: Channel plan is 0

[    5.664784] 

[    5.664786] Dot11d_Init()

[    5.664789] r8180: MAC controller is a RTL8187SE b/g

[    5.667101] r8180: usValue is 0x100

[    5.667102] 

[    5.711921] r8180: EEPROM version 104

[    5.716496] r8180: WW:**PLEASE** REPORT SUCCESSFUL/UNSUCCESSFUL TO Realtek!

[    5.716805] r8180: IRQ 18

[    5.717147] r8180: Driver probe completed

```

About starting wlan, this is the message:

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

```

net.wlan0        | * Bringing up interface wlan0

net.wlan0        | *   Loaded modules: apipa arping bonding tuntap ccwgroup macchanger macnet wpa_supplicant ssidnet ifconfig pppd system dhcpcd ip6to4

net.wlan0        | *   Configuring wlan0 for MAC address 00:25:d3:95:c1:46 ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

net.wlan0        | *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

net.wlan0        | *   Detaching to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant' ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

net.wlan0        | *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...

net.wlan0        | *   Detaching to start `/usr/bin/wpa_cli' ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

net.wlan0        | *   Backgrounding ... ...

net.wlan0        | * WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

```

The above message is with this /etc/conf.d/net and generates the next output in ifconfig

/etc/conf.d/net

```

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

#config_wlan0="dhcp"

config_wlan0=( "192.168.0.190 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" )

# wpa_timeout_wlan0=15

```

ifconfig

```

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:25:d3:95:c1:46  

          inet addr:192.168.0.190  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:509 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1485 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:88207 (86.1 KiB)

          Interrupt:18 Memory:ffffc900110f0000-ffffc900110f0100

```

Also changed the /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf according, so it only has the ssid and key_mgmt=none.

About wpa_gui, yes it is available, using it, I can see that i get the ip address I set in /etc/conf.d/net, as it is shown in ifconfig. But I don't get any response from pings, not even the router.

If I use dhcp in /etc/conf.d/net, the ip I get is 169.254.42.193, which doesn't work at all.

Thanks. I'll keep an eye on the message.

 :Smile: 

Bye

----------

## DONAHUE

just for fun:

boot a sysresccd to the xfce GUI and run NetworkManager in the terminal.

if successful a comparison of lspci -k, lsmod, and the networking sections of the kernel config might help.

BTW, you have been working with just gentoo networking? There is no wicd or network manager or similar programs (or remnants) on board?

----------

## PatomaS

Hi

Well basically with the command line, yes, but I also installed wicd. Not much better luck with that, I have to say.

About the SystemRescueCD, I'm downloading now, as soon as I have something to post, I'll do it.

Thanks again.

Bye

----------

## PatomaS

Hi again

Meanwhile, this is the lspci -k with my current gentoo.The 06:00.0 is the one for the wireless card.

lspci-k

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DMI (rev 11)

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 0770

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 11)

00:08.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor System Management Registers (rev 11)

   Subsystem: Device 0058:0070

00:08.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor Semaphore and Scratchpad Registers (rev 11)

   Subsystem: Device 0058:0070

00:08.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor System Control and Status Registers (rev 11)

   Subsystem: Device 0058:0070

00:08.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor Miscellaneous Registers (rev 11)

   Subsystem: Device 0058:0070

00:10.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link (rev 11)

   Subsystem: Device 0058:0070

00:10.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Routing and Protocol Registers (rev 11)

   Subsystem: Device 0058:0070

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 0770

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 0770

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 05)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 05)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 05)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev 05)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 0770

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a5)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 0770

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 0770

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 0770

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series]

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 0770

   Kernel modules: fglrx

02:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV710/730

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 0770

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

06:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8187SE Wireless LAN Controller (rev 22)

   Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8187SE Wireless LAN Controller

   Kernel driver in use: r8180

   Kernel modules: r8187se

07:00.0 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. SD/MMC Host Controller (rev 80)

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 0770

   Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

07:00.2 SD Host controller: JMicron Technology Corp. Standard SD Host Controller (rev 80)

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 0770

07:00.3 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. MS Host Controller (rev 80)

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 0770

07:00.5 Ethernet controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMC250 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 0770

   Kernel driver in use: jme

ff:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-Core Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

ff:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

ff:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

ff:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Physical 0 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

ff:03.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

ff:03.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Target Address Decoder (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

ff:03.4 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Test Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

ff:04.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Control Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

ff:04.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Address Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

ff:04.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Rank Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

ff:04.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Thermal Control Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

ff:05.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Control Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

ff:05.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Address Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

ff:05.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Rank Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

ff:05.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Thermal Control Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

```

As soon as I have the next one, I'll paste it.

Bye

----------

## DONAHUE

when next gentoo is booted, recommend 

```
emerge --unmerge wicd

rc-update del wicd
```

(wicd and gentoo networking tend to fratricide)

edit /wtc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant to remove the network entry; for example:  *Quote:*   

> ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel
> 
> update_config=1

 

start your desktop and wpa_gui, 

Is wlan0 in wpa_gui dialog? if so, click Scan 

If your network appears in the scan window, double click it, 

If a configuration dialog box appears, fill in the PSK, select a priority, click add,

in the original wpa_gui dialog, select your network, click edit, click save (this will write a network entry to wpa_supplicant.conf)

----------

## PatomaS

Hi again, sorry for the delay between posts.

This is the lspci from the SystemRescueCD

lspci -k

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DMI (rev 11)

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 0770

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 11)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:08.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor System Management Registers (rev 11)

   Subsystem: Device 0058:0070

00:08.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor Semaphore and Scratchpad Registers (rev 11)

   Subsystem: Device 0058:0070

00:08.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor System Control and Status Registers (rev 11)

   Subsystem: Device 0058:0070

00:08.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor Miscellaneous Registers (rev 11)

   Subsystem: Device 0058:0070

00:10.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link (rev 11)

   Subsystem: Device 0058:0070

00:10.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Routing and Protocol Registers (rev 11)

   Subsystem: Device 0058:0070

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 0770

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 0770

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 05)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 05)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 05)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev 05)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 0770

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a5)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 0770

   Kernel modules: iTCO_wdt

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 0770

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 0770

   Kernel modules: i2c-i801

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series]

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 0770

   Kernel modules: radeon

02:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV710/730

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 0770

06:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8187SE Wireless LAN Controller (rev 22)

   Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8187SE Wireless LAN Controller

   Kernel driver in use: r8180

   Kernel modules: r8187se

07:00.0 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. SD/MMC Host Controller (rev 80)

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 0770

   Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

   Kernel modules: sdhci-pci

07:00.2 SD Host controller: JMicron Technology Corp. Standard SD Host Controller (rev 80)

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 0770

   Kernel modules: sdhci-pci

07:00.3 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. MS Host Controller (rev 80)

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 0770

   Kernel driver in use: jmb38x_ms

   Kernel modules: jmb38x_ms

07:00.5 Ethernet controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMC250 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 0770

   Kernel driver in use: jme

   Kernel modules: jme

ff:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-Core Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

ff:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

ff:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

   Kernel modules: i7core_edac

ff:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Physical 0 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

ff:03.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

ff:03.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Target Address Decoder (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

ff:03.4 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Test Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

ff:04.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Control Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

ff:04.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Address Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

ff:04.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Rank Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

ff:04.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Thermal Control Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

ff:05.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Control Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

ff:05.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Address Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

ff:05.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Rank Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

ff:05.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Thermal Control Registers (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8086

```

About the wicd, I think i already removed it, but at this point, I'm not sure, so i'll check and report back.

Bye

----------

## PatomaS

Hi

Yes wicd was still in the system, not started, but in the system, so I removed it.

I made the changes to wpa_supplicat.conf, and used wpa_gui to test.

Still same situation, the card connects to the router, I can see it appear in the logs, but the ip is still 0.0.0.0.

I made again some more tests, changing from wpa2 to wpa, to none, and similar; at the end, I returned to the wpa2 that I originally had, this is the resultant wpa_supplicant.conf.

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

update_config=1

network={

   ssid="patito"

   psk="my_password_in_ascii"

   proto=RSN

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=TKIP

   auth_alg=OPEN

   priority=10

}

```

Important changes from the original one i pasted are the proto, which I pasted a wrong version, although it was commented and the auth_alg=OPEN, which I haven't seen before, what it means?, That it can use TKIP, CCMP or whatever the system thinks it's right? or the encryption system, like AES?.

I'm starting to think that the problem is in the router, something I have configured wrong, I'll check that again.

Bye.

----------

## DONAHUE

did you run NetworkManager from the terminal in the syresccd XFCE GUI? Did it connect?

For WPA/WPA2 encryption you need

auth_alg=OPEN

For static WEP encryption you might need

auth_alg=SHARED

----------

## PatomaS

Hi

Sorry for the delay in my answer, but yesterday I wasn't feeling very well.

About the NetworkManager, the system started it, so I didn't do anything special with it.

Here are some data from the execution of the SystemRescueCD

dmesg

```

[   36.789851] r8187se: module is from the staging directory, the quality is unknown, you have been warned.

[   36.795140] ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

[   36.795146] ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

[   36.795150] ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

[   36.795157] ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

[   36.795161] 

[   36.795163] Linux kernel driver for RTL8180 / RTL8185 based WLAN cards

[   36.795167] Copyright (c) 2004-2005, Andrea Merello

[   36.795171] r8180: Initializing module

[   36.795175] r8180: Wireless extensions version 22

[   36.795179] r8180: Initializing proc filesystem

[   36.795212] r8180: Configuring chip resources

[   36.795236] r8180 0000:06:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[   36.795247] r8180 0000:06:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   36.798237] rtl8180_init:Error channel plan! Set to default.

[   36.798239] r8180: Channel plan is 0

[   36.798240] 

[   36.798241] Dot11d_Init()

[   36.798243] r8180: MAC controller is a RTL8187SE b/g

[   36.800469] r8180: usValue is 0x100

[   36.800470] 

[   36.845586] r8180: EEPROM version 104

[   36.850016] r8180: WW:**PLEASE** REPORT SUCCESSFUL/UNSUCCESSFUL TO Realtek!

[   36.850333] r8180: IRQ 18

[   36.850491] r8180: Driver probe completed

[   36.850493] 

...

[   45.096504] r8180: Bringing up iface

[   45.296490] r8180: Card successfully reset

[   46.050383] r8180: WIRELESS_MODE_G

```

lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  239580  24 

i7core_edac            13275  0 

iTCO_wdt                9749  0 

iTCO_vendor_support     1695  1 iTCO_wdt

jmb38x_ms               9509  0 

joydev                  8551  0 

r8187se               124683  0 

edac_core              26617  1 i7core_edac

i2c_i801                9525  0 

eeprom_93cx6            1318  1 r8187se

memstick                5993  1 jmb38x_ms

serio_raw               3639  0 

wmi                     5941  0 

raid10                 17547  0 

raid456                53208  0 

async_raid6_recov       5041  1 raid456

async_pq                3798  2 raid456,async_raid6_recov

raid6_pq               76986  2 async_raid6_recov,async_pq

async_xor               2804  3 raid456,async_raid6_recov,async_pq

xor                     4065  1 async_xor

async_memcpy            1596  2 raid456,async_raid6_recov

async_tx                2072  5 raid456,async_raid6_recov,async_pq,async_xor,async_memcpy

raid1                  17627  0 

raid0                   6771  0 

multipath               5222  0 

linear                  2918  0 

radeon                662705  0 

ttm                    42378  1 radeon

sdhci_pci               6250  0 

drm_kms_helper         20066  1 radeon

jme                    22423  0 

sdhci                  15385  1 sdhci_pci

mmc_core               48643  1 sdhci

drm                   142661  3 radeon,ttm,drm_kms_helper

i2c_algo_bit            4168  1 radeon

mii                     3333  1 jme

i2c_core               18765  5 i2c_i801,radeon,drm_kms_helper,drm,i2c_algo_bit

video                  16636  0 

output                  1612  1 video

```

ifconfig

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:90:f5:98:e7:32  

          inet addr:192.168.0.199  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::290:f5ff:fe98:e732/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2779 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3366 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:3282820 (3.1 MiB)  TX bytes:315159 (307.7 KiB)

          Interrupt:51 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:25:d3:95:c1:46  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:432 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:31520 (30.7 KiB)

          Interrupt:18 Memory:11a08000-11a08100 

```

iwconfig

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     802.11b/g  Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.422 GHz  

          Access Point: Not-Associated   Bit Rate:11 Mb/s   

          Retry:on   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=0/100  Signal level=0 dBm  Noise level=0 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

If I have to run any specific command, please let me know and I will do it and report back.

Thanks again for all.

Bye

----------

## DONAHUE

 *Quote:*   

> About the NetworkManager, the system started it, so I didn't do anything special with it.

  Does this mean that you were able to configure and connect to the internet with wireless? If so we know that gentoo and your NIC are both good; the problem is us.

if so, boot the sysresccd, connect with NetworkManager, mount the gentoo partitions, run:

```
emerge wgetpaste

zcat /proc/config.gz | wgetpaste -s ca

wgetpaste - s ca /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/.config

wgetpaste /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

wgetpaste /mnt/gentoo/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

wgetpaste /mnt/gentoo/etc/conf.d/net
```

post the url's returned

----------

## PatomaS

Hi

No, the system started NetworkManager, but i couldn't use wireless, eth0 was the one working, even when I stopped manually eth0, wlan0 still didn't work. But I am a complete noob with networkmanager, so if you can suggest me any command, procedure, test or something to try the connection I'll do it.

The ifconfig that I pasted from the SystemRescueCD shows that i got connection just using eth0, but not wlan0.

I'm going to check from my side if there is anything I can try with that.

Thanks again.   :Smile: 

Bye

----------

## DONAHUE

Strangely, the sysresccd/network manager combination worked for me last week; this week it does not. Thus I can't count on that combination to eliminate or confirm the problem area.

When you get a chance, you might see if an ubuntu livecd will give you wireless, a working linux wireless would tell us that you do not have an unsupported variant rtl8187se. 

Boot your install to the gui:

```
emerge wgetpaste ifplugd

wgetpaste - s ca /usr/src/linux/.config 

wgetpaste /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

wgetpaste /mnt/gentoo/etc/conf.d/net

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart >> wlan0restart

wpa_gui

```

should show wlan0 as interface and your ssid as network. click connect. If still failing

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

dmesg | tail -n 120 | wgetpaste

wgetpaste wlan0restart
```

post the url's

----------

## PatomaS

Hi

Ubuntu didn't even detected my wired network.

I'm halfway now of downloading knoppix, so I'll report as soon as that one is ready.

Bye

----------

## PatomaS

Hi

I been playing with knoppix with no luck, so I went back to ubuntu an started playing a bit more with nmcli, the device appeared in the list, but i could not make a connection. But I may have been doing something wrong because I never got any kind of error message.

A side comment. The hard disk in my normal desktop died, so I can't make tests there, I mention this because I was thinking about trying to install and use a usb wireless device I have and see if that one works, if that one works, then I'll try to install it in this laptop and if that didn't work, then the problem will be with the laptop, but as I said, I can't do that now until I have a new disk an a system. Also, that device also didn't work here, is the lynksys I mentioned early in this post.

Well, I'll keep thinking and testing, I can't believe that wireless is so hard in Linux, or that I'm so dumb to make it work.

Bye

----------

## PatomaS

Hi

I just forgot to mention at the beginning of this thread that the card works perfectly in windows, so the card works, the problem is just here in linux.

 :Smile: 

Bye

----------

